# is there any kinda calcium that doesnt have magnesium in it?



## ronr (Apr 3, 2003)

is there any kinda calcium that doesnt have magnesium in it?as i know this makes you go.is there anything else that calcium pills have in them that will make you go with D?


----------



## LNAPE (Feb 9, 1999)

It is usally the magnesium but in small amounts it is not a problem. Most you will see magnesium in an im measurable amount in the fine print this is no problem and if it list the milligrams 40 mg is okay usually.Linda


----------

